# Rica Ederim



## FlyingBird

_Please, can you tell me what 'Rica' and 'Etmek' mean in this sentence?

Thank you in advance._


----------



## sound shift

"Teşekkür ederim" means "Thank you", and "Rica ederim" is a possible response. It means "You're welcome", "Don't mention it", etc.
Literally, "rica" means "request" - in other words, "please", as in "Oh, please. It was nothing. There's no need to thank me."


----------



## FlyingBird

I already know the meaning of 'Teşekkür Etmek' and 'Rica Etmek' in English.Also i know what 'Rica' mean usually.But you did not answer my real question.
İf you or some native speaker can explain it more i would be thankful.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2649664

Btw here is the link of topic,and still did not get any answer of what 'Etmek' means.

Sound shift,anyway thank you again for effort


----------



## sound shift

"Etmek" just means "make" or "do", but you need to analyse "rica ederim" as a single entity.


----------



## FlyingBird

I would like to learn Turkish like it is my native language,so any native speaker can give me a bigger explanation?


----------



## xpturk

Afaik, "Rica etmek" is used in 3 different situations. 

1. As in the previous examples, it means, You're welcome, not at all.. 
For this reason, in response to somebody who says "Teşekkür ederim", we usually say : 
"rica ederim, ne demek!" or 
"rica ederim, lafı mı olur" or 
"rica ederim, benim için bir zevkti" 
and so on.. 

2. We use it to make a polite request. 
Ex: Rica etsem, şu kalemi bana verir misin? (Could you please give that pencil to me?)

3. We use it to request something last time politely before start to yell :
Ex: Lütfen, çok rica ediyorum, ısrar etme artık! (It implies that if you continue to insist, I will start to yell! I have no patience anymore and this is my last polite request!)


----------



## ranaeguroz

FlyingBird said:


> I would like to learn Turkish like it is my native language,so any native speaker can give me a bigger explanation?


'Rica ederim' is short for "rica ederim or rica ediyorum, teşekkür etmene gerek yok." which means "i request, no thanks needed" of course it's said more politely. We use "etmek" as an auxiliary verb after some nouns to turn it into a verb. For example, make someone mad = deli etmek


----------



## emre aydın

"Rica" actually means "wish" in the dictionary.

But interestingly, "rica ederim" means "You're welcome", "Don't mention it".


----------

